# Camping In The Snow



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We're headed to Ft. Custer Rec. Area this weekend for some camping in the snow (if the forecast proves true)! Looking forward to hiking and biking with the kids - and just getting away from it all!


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

socialstudiesmom said:


> We're headed to Ft. Custer Rec. Area this weekend for some camping in the snow (if the forecast proves true)! Looking forward to hiking and biking with the kids - and just getting away from it all!


Going to Pickney and camp at Bruin lake this weekend and do some paintballing with the kids in Hell,Mich can't wait !!!OH YEA


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ecological concerns aside, the only good thing about snow is when it melts.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Camping in the snow sounds like fun!
But biking in the snow?... Can you spell E.R.?









Let's all be careful out there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Have fun Randy and Mary







. Maybe I will get a chance to stop out and say hi since I am right down the road. I start working days on Friday. Hope you and the kids have fun







.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time and take pics
I would love to camp in the snow but DW is not into it

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Have a great time and take pics
> I would love to camp in the snow but DW is not into it
> 
> Don


Uh . . . . . . . . she has to go? I bet the lad and you would have a great time together.

SSMom, you guys have a great time. We're headed out on the 10th, now that I have the furnace working. Don't think we'll get snow though.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

The snow is really falling today, but will probably be gone when we take off for our favorite local state park on Sat. morning. Don't think I'll need the chains on the tires, etc., but will definately take our warmest jammies and clothing. There's nothing like a campfire when it's really, really cold!







I'll toast you all with a hot chocolate and a gooey s'more (or two or three)!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

have a fun time SSMom and clan!









Be sure to bring us back some pictures.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

HootBob said:


> I would love to camp in the snow but DW is not into it
> 
> Don


I'm with ya Don, the DW doesn't want to camp if it's below 40Â°. I use to camp in a tent with 2 feet of snow outside and loved it. The woods are just dead silent!

Jason


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We're hoping for nice (not snowy) weather for Thanksgiving. If we the weather forecast we are hoping for, then it's off to Assateague NP.

Also looking forward to using the OB this winter.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

26600JV said:


> I would love to camp in the snow but DW is not into it
> 
> Don


I'm with ya Don, the DW doesn't want to camp if it's below 40Â°. I use to camp in a tent with 2 feet of snow outside and loved it. The woods are just dead silent!

Jason
[/quote]

Are the woods dead silent if there is no one there to not hear it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Camping in the snow sounds like fun!
> But biking in the snow?... Can you spell E.R.?
> 
> 
> ...


Riding a bike is the snow is no problem. It riding your bike in snow that has ICE under it that brings on ER visits.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hope you had a great time. I talked to Bill on Friday, I think, and he had snow down there!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I bet the lad and you would have a great time together.


Bad part is he would have a blast

Don


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We had no snow, but a great time! There was plenty of room for all of you to join us! There were six camping units total. We were surprised to find the loop where we had the rally was still open as they usually block it off when they shut down the water and shower houses. We were one of two campers enjoying that side! So, we had a rousing game of flashlight tag with the kids and they could hoop and holler all they wanted without Mom and Dad saying"SHHH!" Sunday's weather was beautiful. We took a long hike through the trenches dug during WWII for training, built a camp fire after lunch and had those smores.

The Outback stayed warm and toasty through the night. We kept a vent open to cut down on the condensation. Lugging the jugs of water does make you feel like you're "roughing it" a bit. You've got to get creative on getting the kids' teeth brushed, etc. when you can't just spit in the sink!







However, my husband has the amount of water to take down as we had plenty to give the black tank a good flushing (I know.







Yuk.) at the end of our stay. By the way he uses the collapsable plastic tanks to contain water for that purpose.

For those of you that end your season in September, you are really missing some beautiful camping. Join us Thanksgiving weekend! We'll be heading back to Ft. Custer after dinner!


----------

